# Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (Maingano)



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

Got little babies from these guys monday and the I saw the other female breeding so in 21 day I will have a few more of them. 

I also have a kenyi holding eggs.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

good going bal...glad the students get to see the cycle.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

my student teacher got to record them breeding today. I think the second female is hold too now. 


My last batch of kenyi cichlids went to a few students that wanted to start aquariums, the left over went into an aquarium in the counselors office. 

I already have people calling dibs on the new babies. I will hold onto them until they are a little bigger.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks onefishtwo for the parents you donated to the school.


----------

